# need advice



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I am thinking about selling my 29.5 /10/12 outlaws on black ss212s got an extra wheel that comes with it whats a good price they got about 200 miles on them no plugs everything is in ment condition


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

what kind of tire are you going to?

id say around 600~650 maybe


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

30 silverback found a good place to buy them cheap


----------

